# Favorite Photo-Sharing Site?



## Cory (Sep 27, 2013)

I know it's probably been discussed a lot, but is there a current "favorite" photo sharing site/online album kind of a thing? I've been using Shutterfly and flickr and am on the verge of going through all my pictures to post a small, but growing collection of my winners.
Thanks.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm sure I'll catch hell from others on this one, but I have had Smugmug for several years and don't care for it. Their service is great, but I've never been happy with the ability to customize and their new tools are better but it's still very hard to create anything other than a cookie-cutter site without spending hours and hours on it. I would not recommend them. 

I'll be watching this thread to see which providers others like.


----------



## SDPhotography (Sep 27, 2013)

Zenfolio has some good features at different price points. It can be fully customized if one is familiar with that. One of the features that kept me with them was an integrated blog.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 27, 2013)

After using flickr, I settled on Smugmug. I can customize my site almost entirely, subject only to my own skills. Every page on Smugmug is completely customizable, I can determine the look and layout and make it different on every page if that's what I want. 

There is little or no ability to customize or to use your own Domain on Flickr. 

Be aware that Smugmug adds more capabilities as you pay more, I use the power level for $60 a year. The basic level for $40 a year is more limited, I'd pay the $60 and get more features. I even use my own domain www.mount-spokane -photography.com

I also find that Jeffrey Friededl's uploader from Lightroom adds a lot to the ability to effectively use lightroom, since you can set most parameters like size, sharpness, titles, etc before you upload the images.


----------



## duydaniel (Sep 27, 2013)

try facebook :


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 27, 2013)

duydaniel said:


> try facebook :



Imposter! Where is the real duydaniel!

More on topic, I'd say it really depends on what you want. Do you simply want to share photos with friends & family? Flickr/Facebook/G+ is perfectly fine for that. If you want to have more of a photo site that people can subscribe (e.g. RSS with Blog, etc) and/or basic photo gallery kind of functionality, then a custom site or Wordpress/etc or something like SmugMug/Zenfolio will be good. If you also want private galleries/proof galleries/ordering and that sort of thing, SmugMug/Zenfolio and the like will also be good for that, although you may need to pay a bit more for better features.


----------



## michi (Sep 27, 2013)

duydaniel said:


> try facebook :



I would like to, as most of the people I want to share pics with are on it, but the quality is horrible. They turn your JPG's into mush...


----------



## Casey (Sep 27, 2013)

my $.02:

I prefer PBase.com. I find it easy to add photos in different galleries and sub-galleries. Each gallery has a url that I can send to friends to look at. Plus with PBase it is easy to check out other peoples galleries.

I tried to check out smugmug and zenfolio but the site went in circles when I tried to look at what I could set up and what other people were doing. I was told that smugmug is good if you are selling photos from the site which I am not doing at the moment. I stayed with pbase because it was easier.


----------



## wsheldon (Sep 27, 2013)

michi said:


> duydaniel said:
> 
> 
> > try facebook :
> ...



Not to mention that they also strip exif, including copyright info, which is particularly problematic in terms of photo use because you are granting them "... a non-exclusive, transferable, sub-licensable, royalty-free, worldwide license to use any IP content that you post on or in connection with Facebook..." (source: https://www.facebook.com/legal/terms).

Personally I went with Smugmug because of those terms and the *MUCH* higher quality jpeg rendering/scaling they provide. I agree with prior comments that it can be hard to make a SmugMug site that doesn't appear "cookie cutter", but I'm an amateur after all so that's not a huge concern. Their recent site refresh was a nice change in that regard, too.


----------



## Coolhandchuck (Sep 28, 2013)

It's funny, because I was just about to start a thread like this. I use Smugmug and used Flickr, but obviously for different reasons. Smugmug is good for sellng due to their variety of products, printers and ease of use. Flickr was ok for sharing, but I also like looking at other photos myself and it wasn't good for both. Also Flickr's usability was somewhat difficult and the overall user experience wasn't up to par, especially on the mobile site. I then switched over to 500PX and haven't looked back. It's just as easy to share and it actually looks nice. Another thing I like about 500PX is the fact it seems like a "Photographer's" site, versus a site for anyone with access to a camera.


----------



## duydaniel (Sep 28, 2013)

FYI, nikonimagespace.com gives you free 20 GB storage
you can upload raw up there, share, customize link etc...

It requires you to hook in a Nikon camera to get 20 GB storage
Here are some photos in my account
http://img.gg/C4ArNM3


----------

